# Long term discounts



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

A Britsh plated van has just left the site. The couple in it have been travelling extensively and have knocked up 6000 miles so far.

They tell me that some sites in Spain were offering winter rates as low as 5 Euros per night including electric. I find these rates almost incredible. 

I pay 150 per month plus electric on the metre. 

I have e mailed a few Italian sites and other than this one, the best long term rate from September - December this year - about 100 days is 390 per month with 6 amp electric included. (I am on 10 amps here.)

I have also e mailed a few Spaninsh sites in the Lloret/Blanes/Calella area. One site came back and stated "our daily rate for your dog, you and your mobile house is 14.28 per day including electric. You pay for 20 days and stay for 30."

Does any one have any experience of winter/long term rates?

I do not really want to do Spain, but from Lloret we could take ferries from Barcelone to the Balearics etc. 

Russell


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

We recently got a fully serviced pitch - water and drainage - and electric for our RV and car for 175 euros for the month in a lovely site in Spain. Currently paying 11.75 euros a night for the same.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Russell, i assume you are talking in euro's not sterling and we too get fed up with the price structure in Spain for camping fees in the winter months, as an example we paid 280 for 17 days (16 euro per day) at Villanova park, that was the cost for 21 days but we left early because of bad weather but we still had too pay the full price.

We later stayed at La Aldea, El Rocio and payed exactly the same 280 for 31 days with 10amp electric (9 euro per day) the prices do vary from site to site and region to region but the price structure is still the same, if you stay for only a short period you pay an extremely high rate and you do not get good terms until you stay for 31 days or longer.

The Orbitor sites in Portugal have a far fairer way of site fees where you pay for a month or longer but you can stay as short or long term at any of their sites throughout Portugal.

At camping Mazarron you buy a BONO for 400 (31 days, last years price) but that allows freedom to stay as long or as short term as you like and it is valid for 2 years so any unused days can be saved up and used within this period.

This is why i think so much wild camping is still done in spain during the winter months but we have stopped doing that for security reasons (much to our dismay).

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Prices*

Hi

Yes Bob, the prices mentioned are in Euros.

Russell


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

What about Sicily? We spent our Christmas holidays there and if I didn't have to work, I would definitely spend the winter there. Temperatures are perfect, food delicious, prices reasonable, people are nice and there is a lot to see. I heard that a campsite near Taormina offers long-term stay at EUR 5 per night - La Focetta Sicula - http://www.camping.it/sicilia/la focetta; e-mail: [email protected]. It is on the coast and the facilities are OK. We stayed only two days and paid EUR 16 per night. I think prices are lower than on the mainland and the weather is better.
Cilka


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cilka

I can't find that site in the MHF campsite database. Can I ask you to add it (and any more good ones that you know about)? Sounds like the sort of site we all need to know about. :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cilka, thanks for the information on Sicily I have often thought of spending the winter there what has put me off in the past is the long drive through Italy in the winter months, but we are a bit fed up with Spain and all the security issues that go along with it.

lafocetta camping looks like a very good spot for a winter break being right on the beach and the price is right so it is down on our list for next winter alongside the Peloponnisos, we have not been there for 6 years so that also is a must do one winter.

I see you live in Slovenia, we have visited it twice before and is a beautiful country but somewhat cold in the winter.

Maybe we will see you next Christmas at lafocetta camping if thats is our destination.

Many Thanks 


Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have had a few replies to my e mails. 

Two Italian sites asked for my phone number so we could chat. Basically they said make an offer. 

Another in Blanes (Spain) was 10 euro per night with 10 amps electricity. 

Malta still have not worked out a price but are trying!

I just dont know where to go. 

I really want to come back to Garda but I want "less" winter. It has not been bad really - only about 5 days rain in two months, but the bitterly cold night time temperatures are worse than I recall. Cloudy days and probably on a par with sunny ones, although the temperatures by day are about 15 desgrees. 

I like the Sicily idea - and from there we could have a couple of days in Malta. The journey to Sicily does not worry me - I would break it up as follows. 

Day 1 - lunchtime departure from Yorkshire. Tunnel crossing about 1800 and arriving calais 2000. Drive for 90 mins or so in to Belgium. SLEEP.

Day 2 - on then through Belgium, Luxembourg and Strasbourg - probably overnight at Obernai again. 

Day 3 - Lake Garda South - stay for a week or so

DAy what ever - Leave Garda and head for the Chianciano Terme area - 100k south of Florence. 

Next day - Southwards once more to Sorrento/Massa and stay for a while. 

Next two days to be planned around ferries etc

Ferries run from Naples and also somewhere in the toe of Italy. I would take the most driving and least ferry option. 

All that is a bit leisurely and if researched correctly, I reckon would could give it some welly and be there in four days - early start from UK etc on day one.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping Sicily*

Hi

Here is another link to the site mentioned

http://www.campeggi.it/en/scheda_campeggio.asp?id=2339&r=Sicilia

The electric looks to be only 400 watts! Yikes!

I have sent an email and will report back

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Russell, i spotted that the leccy was only 400watts, 8O Yikes is about right, that is not enough and we would require at least 10amp in the winter months as i am sure it gets as cold at night as it does in southern Spain in the winter, and 400 watt would not keep my wifes leccy blanket warm :wink: 


Thanks 


Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Long term*

Hello Bob

Can I ask why you raise security as an isue in Spain? Are problems great or is it just isolated areas?

If we do Spain, I am looking at Salou/Santa Susanna/LLoret. Found a couple of decent lookng sites - one is one the beach - and that "open access" may itself present a security risk.

Electric - yes 400 watts. This site at Garda is 10 amps - so about 2200 watts - and I have never "gone short".

Most others are 6 amp - about 1300 watts and I think that would mean gas heating. The heating will work on the 900 watt setting but it is about as much use as a chocolate teapot.

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Russell, Salou/Santa Susanna/LLoret are no different for security against any other part of spain, Llorett does get more of the younger set so can be a noisy place especially at night, depends on the time of year you go.

Santa Susanna is probably were you mean the on beach camping is, very nice setting up right on the beach but the path is a public right of way so people are walking past your m/h all the time, also NOT recommended in the winter parking on the beach there as it gets extremely windy with sometimes gale force winds and it will do a lot of damage and of course your m/h gets covered in salt water all the time.

Salou is a nice town (not been for 4 years) quieter that LLoret with a nice promanade, we have not camped in salou.

The security issue we find in Spain nowadays in the inability to be able to leave your m/h for any lenght of time unattened when visiting especially supermarkets or parking up and wandering around a tourist spot. 

Breakins are now rife and they can happen almost anywhere in Spain, it even happened at the Carrefour in Bollullus a small spanish town in a very rural part of Spain, Barbara and me now go separatley into the supermarkets which is a shame because we like the shopping together and then have a Tapas lunch.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Security*

Hello Bob

The sites I have looked at - and would be Sept - Dec possibly are

www.campingbonrepos.com - electric is 10 amps

and also

www.campingblanes.com

I suppose my security risk is lessended as when I take the van out, Oscar is on board and whilst he is daft as a brush - he makes a racket!

The site I really fancy at Garda for Sept - Dec is also on the beach - so much so that the back end of the van would overhand from the pitch to the lakeside! I had a good walk round there earlier this week and whilst the beach is public, I do not think it would present much of a security risk. My concern is leaving the van when I go out in the car. That said, the car is getting used less and less and so it might not be coming back.

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Russell, i thought it was camping bonrepos you meant and at that time of year you should not have a problem weather wise, it gets a bit rough Jan/Feb and Mar.

Be careful going into the site as there is a low bridge you have to go under and remember if you park on the beach you are in a very open situation. The railway station is outside the camp but is not too noisy and is great for getting into Barcelona, and Tossa del Mar is a nice place to visit.

Camping Blanes is a very nice site with lots of Brits in the winter, plenty too do and lots of things to see, will you be towing the car down with you :?: 

As far as having a dog on board we have always resisted since our last dog passed away and now we are thinking about getting another for exactly the things you say.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi Bob and thanks for the feedback.

Not sure about the car - I do not know whether I will keep it or not.

I have seen cases - and have physically seen copies of the fines imposed by the Spanish Police for users of A Frames. (Note - this is for reference to this post and not to start the A Frame debate)

Do you think a car makes life easier there?

I have only been to Lloret once as a holiday rep - and once was enough - but that was in a massive hotel etc etc - Christmas 99.

I want to stick with Italy but want something new too!

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Russell, I personally would take the car you can then visit, shop and tour around at your leisure with very little chance of having your m/h vandalized.

We have all seen those reports don't take any notice their are hundreds of Brits towing in spain without a problem (no further discussion on this matter please).

I think you may mean the Don Juan, a hell hole of a hotel.

Bob


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

As for driving to Sicily - it's not too bad (at least from Slovenia). We left in the afternoon and then spent the night south of Florence, started again at 8.00 in the morning and at 7.00 p.m. we were in Messina, Sicily. It is true that the road from Salerno on is not so good anymore - it is marked as a motorway but it is under construction and quite winding. Well, it took about 4 - 5 hours of driving. There is no toll for that road either. There are ferries from Naples as well.

I will put the campsites in the Database - I just have to find some time.

For anyone coming to Slovenia - you are very welcome but it is cold in winter and if you prefer warmer weather, wait until spring or summer. Most campsites open at the end of March or in April.
Regards,
Cilka


----------

